# Central Jersey Dendro meeting



## Jason DeSantis

Just figured I would throw this out and see who is interested. This would also be an invitation to our close friends in New York and Philly. I was thinking of maybe setting something up for next month so everyone has time to plan.
Jason


----------



## mydumname

I would likely attend


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Same here, just name the weekend and location.


----------



## ErickG

count me in


----------



## DizzyD

I'd like to attend, if my wife hasn't already made plans for me... :roll: 
:lol:


----------



## Ed

DizzyD said:


> I'd like to attend, if my wife hasn't already made plans for me... :roll:
> :lol:


Depending on the day and what else is going on I might be able to make it. 

Ed


----------



## AQUAMAC

Hey Jason,

I think you are actually very close to us? Let me know if you need any help getting something going. We may even be able to do something at the greenhouses at Rutgers.

Oh BTW welcome to NJ

Mike
Treetop Botanicals


----------



## carola1155

im in for this too


----------



## captreedean

Anytime after April 15th ,and you can count me in too


----------



## citypill

Haha :idea: 

Cant we just merge the philadelphia and central jersey area into one group?? It seems one day there will be a dendro group for each city and town within the northeast. Maybe a better idea would just be a Jersey dendro group, Pennsylvania Dendro Group......who knows. One way would be to just consider whatever is 60-70 miles surrounding a metropolitan area as a distinct dendro group. I just feel the more small groups that develop the less likely we are to have a greater sense of unity. I could be wrong in this but am just expressing my opinions. I am still fairly new to this hobby and am just reflecting on what I observe.
:mrgreen:


----------



## topherlove

I'm in Maryland, but i'd probally be in. Depending upon when.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Aquamac where are you located? Doing something at rutgers would be great, I am only about 15 minutes away. It would be ice to have a tour and maybe a BBQ back at one of our houses where we can swap frogs and items.
The reason I thought of doing a central jersey group is because I am exactly the same distance from New York as I am to Philly. With central Jersey being centered between two large cities I figured we would have a larger turn out then just doing it around one city. There is a method to my madness, well atleast sometimes :shock: .
Jason


----------



## citypill

haha word jason!! Count me in :lol:


----------



## DizzyD

I am in as well. It'll be pretty cool to get together and such.... 8)


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Anyone down for mid to late april?
Jason


----------



## pa.walt

depends when in april. white plains and hamburg shows are the last two saturdays of the month i think. white plains is one week and hamburg is the other. i know some of the n.j./n.y./pa. people go to them.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

April anytime.. I'm down. If it ends up on my birthday everyone will be forced to drink!


----------



## mydumname

Any Saturday should be good for me.


----------



## bLue_reverie

how about after the whiteplains show on april 20th?


----------



## Julio

hey Mike,
when is yoru B day, mine is in April as well have a drink on me.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Julio, it's the 26th, but after all the stories I hear from you I'm a bit afraid about going out to drink with you  .


----------



## Julio

Corpus Callosum said:


> Julio, it's the 26th, but after all the stories I hear from you I'm a bit afraid about going out to drink with you  .



LOL, they are great stories, you should come out for B-DAY is next week is gonna be a great time.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I think the best time for me would probably be right around the beiginning of may. At that time I should have some custom vivs as well as vert covers for sale or trade.
Jason


----------



## flyangler18

I may be able to make it out in April or May!

Jason


----------



## DizzyD

same here!


----------



## RRRavelo

May sounds good. Maybe spend some tax return money...
It would be cool to meet and trade ect.

Although if I bring home too many more PDfs my wife will have my hide. :roll:


----------



## DizzyD

I like early may, great sweatshirt and shorts weather. 8)


----------



## mydumname

Any updates on when we will meet?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

It looks like there was never a host that was set in stone.. so when someone decides to host the meeting, they can let us know when they want it to happen.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I would still like to do the meet but I cant for a couple weeks. I just moved and had a baby yesterday.
Jason


----------



## DizzyD

Wow, congrats on both. Man I wish I had a bigger place! 600 sq. ft isn't much space for tanks let alone more than a handful of people. :evil:


----------



## AQUAMAC

Hi All,

Ryan and I are thinking about hosting another meeting in NJ (we did one about 2 years back and made some great friends). It would have to be the third weekend in May prob Sat but I'll look into that within the next couple of days. We have a pool, koi garden, outdoor kitchen, etc so provided the temps are ok we could do an outdoor grill as well. I thought about having it at our greenhouse at Rutgers but I think this would work better. Please post if you are interested so we can get numbers.

Take care,

Mike
EcoWalls


----------



## Julio

Hey Guys, 
I am there just let me know when.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

same


----------



## ErickG

count me in


----------



## *GREASER*

Me to!


----------



## AQUAMAC

Sounds great guys. We will prob be looking at Sat the 24th but I'll know better by the end of the week,

Take care,

Mike


----------



## DizzyD

Still in as well. Looking forward to the "meeting" and all the fun stuff that goes w/ it. 8) 
****Oh, and I may be able to bring a few NYC people as well, if they're up for it>?> Just get in touch w/ me and make it to the hoboken path station. Oh, and there's only 3 spots. Oh, and it's in a MINI. :?


----------



## Julio

Hey Mike,
you realize that is Memorial day weekend right?


----------



## AQUAMAC

Hi Julio,

yep we realized that but thats really the only weekend before NAAC that we can do it. I think there seems to be enough interest in getting together that I should be a good turnout.

Please keep the RSVP coming so we can get a head count on pizza.

Best,

Mike


----------



## Ed

I'll see if I can make it but its getting to be the busy time of year. 

Ed


----------



## mydumname

I'm in.


----------



## RRRavelo

The 24th sounds OK to me too! I'll see if anyone from downtown NYC or SI wants to carpool.

Raul


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I should be able to attend as well.
Jason


----------



## pa.walt

where would this meeting be held mike. i wouldn't mind attending it.


----------



## DizzyD

I'm out... :? In-laws scheduled my wife's b-day party a week early. :evil: Well hopefully we'll all have good weather at least.


----------



## AQUAMAC

Well it sounds like we will have a great crowd of people. I am thinking we can do 12ish next Sat. Our address is:

12 Starview Dr.
Flemington NJ 08822

Bring your swim suites and a towel..the pool is heated and if the weather is warm the pool is up for grabs. We will prob grill or do Pizza so anyone who would like to bring something is welcome. We also dont mind if people want to bring frogs and plants to trade/sell. We will have some pumilio and other frogs for sale as well.

See you all then,

Mike and Ryan


----------



## Julio

sounds great guys, everyone bring lots of beer i know i will.


----------



## *GREASER*

Anyone interested in some Solarte? cb froglets?


----------



## rjmarchisi

I have intermedius, fantasticus, tarapotos and orange lamasi, please PM if interested.

rob


----------



## flyangler18

I'm hoping to make the trek- still sorting out the schedule with the wife to see if I can swap any days around. 

I'm afraid I don't have much to sell/trade, but might be convinced to trade out some imitators for Solarte or Cayos


----------



## *GREASER*

flyangler18 said:


> I'm hoping to make the trek- still sorting out the schedule with the wife to see if I can swap any days around.
> 
> I'm afraid I don't have much to sell/trade, but might be convinced to trade out some imitators for Solarte or Cayos



Are they AZD line Tarapotos? Ha cause if not your gonna have to try and convince me 8)


----------



## flyangler18

> Are they AZD line Tarapotos? Ha cause if not your gonna have to try and convince me


Sigh...I'm afraid these are just nominate imitators.  Still plying the missus to allow me a free pass for the weekend


----------



## AQUAMAC

Well we are getting close, glad to hear that so many will be making the trip. I am going to go to the greenhouse at Rutgers and get some plants together. I'll have some ferns, begonia, orchids, bromeliads, and a few other things. The El Dorado and Cauchero are selling out so if anyone would like us to hold some, please let me know. I do have plenty of Guarumos and a few nice rios. I am going to do a few Pizzas for everyone. I am thinking plain, pepperoni and sausage, sausage mushroom and onion, a vegi pie, and maybe another plain...does this work ok? Beer and Soda are welcome :wink: 

The address is:

12 Starview Dr.
Flemington NJ 08822

Cell: 973.600.4467
or
908.268.2281

See you all there,

Mike and Ryan


----------



## ErickG

I can bring (3) sub adult Tinc Patricias, pair of LTC proven campana auratus, if anyone is interested.


----------



## RRRavelo

Looks like I'm trapped at a family outing this weekend too! Not telling the wife about it til the last minute sure backfired this time. I'll have to meet everybody at the next one...


----------



## Guest

Wish I could make it. Thanks for the invite, but I have an Ornithology final tomorrow from 10 to 1. Then I have lunch with the professor and my new Fiance.


----------



## KeroKero

Looks like I'll be able to make it! I'll be riding along with Greg... mostly because his car is hotter than mine 8) 

I'll be looking for FF cultures (5+ booming cultures of whatever - at least one of hydei - is my goal) as well as sphagnum moss (a lot... I am hoping for a 1000g bale but will take what I can get). Taking in frogs from friends right after I crash my FFs and run out of sphagnum moss isn't smart.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Khamul said:


> my new Fiance.


Congratulations!


----------



## thong_monster

Sounds like a good time. You can count me in also.


----------



## flyangler18

Have a good time, all! Have a beer for me- I'll be fighting with government bureaucracy trying to arrange all my permits and travel papers for my trip to Arnhemland this July.

Jason


----------



## Ed

Sorry folks, I can't make it as much as I wish I could. I have a lot of work for contract negotations to get done. 

Ed


----------



## thong_monster

Just wanted to say thanks to Mike and Ryan for hosting such as great meeting.  

It was nice meeting/seeing everyone. 8)


----------



## Julio

it was definitely a nice time, wish i could have stayed longer, but had to get back. 
i will post pics of Mike and Ryan's tanks later on.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Michael! 
The ornithology final was from 10 to 3!! It was a duzzy. How did it go guys?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Was nice seeing everyone again, thanks Mike and Ryan for hosting this one and providing the food. See you all at NAAC.


----------



## KeroKero

It was great meeting you all and I had a great time! Got a bad sunburn tho... on one arm... really weird. It's probably from sitting on the porch (not the car ride since my hand is fine... weirdness!). Thank you so much you guys for hosting!


----------



## ErickG

Just adding my thanks to everyone, especially Mike/Ryan for hosting.
Definitely a lot of fun seeing everyone and catching up. Best of all, some of us get to hang out again at NAAC!


----------



## Julio

hey guys,
here are some pics from the meeting.


----------



## AQUAMAC

It was our pleasure to have everyone. We look forward to getting together with you all at NAAC...for those of you who left early you missed Corey get her groove on :lol:


----------



## KeroKero

Hells yeah... I don't know why you people thought I said I didn't dance. I just wanted a couple more drinks first. Definately less embarassing than some other stuff I've done at frog events :lol:


----------



## flyangler18

Glad to see that Corey lived up to her Irish roots :lol:


----------



## DizzyD

Any chances on an end of summer gathering? or an mid fall gathering? Just throwin ideas out there wish I could host, but as julio can attest it'd be a very small gathering w/ only two tanks to look at


----------



## ggazonas

Any word on a meeting anytime soon???


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I will host a meeting sometime in late may if anyone is interested. I will be moving and wont be that far from the last meeting place at aquamacs. Let me know if anyone is interested.
Jason


----------



## yours

I was wondering how I missed this thread!! I'd be interested in coming....I WORK in Central Jersey myself (Trenton) and am from South Jersey!

GARDEN STATE BABY!!!! haha 



Alex


----------



## ggazonas

I would definitly go. Count me in


----------



## Julio

sounds good Jason, just let us know when.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I know its a while away but sometime in may works for me. I will have plants and broms as well as frog supplies available for trade or for sale.
Jason


----------



## ggazonas

I think early May would be best considering Memroial day is earlier this year . The holiday weekend would begin the 22 of May so I think anytime before then would be perfect.

Looking forward to picking up some more broms/plants from you


----------



## Julio

yeah definitely try and avoid that holiday weekend.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Lets say saturday the 16th of may and we can see who can make it.
Jason


----------



## ggazonas

Jason,

I think thats a great weekend, considering motherday is the weekend before, the 16th should work great. 

I'm in.


----------



## DCreptiles

may 16th? count me in.


----------



## ChrisK

Yeah I might be able to make it to this one


----------



## ggazonas

Jason where excatly are you located?


----------



## herper99

I wouldn't mind coming if you are accepting PA guys too.


----------



## ggazonas

Chris thats shouldn't be a problem, we don't mind a few PA guys. If you do come up I could give you those azurieventris. I'm not sure when I'm heading down there still waiting to hear from sean stewart


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Flemington and I will probably make burgers and dogs. All who want to come are welcome.
Jason


----------



## pa.walt

So far I don't have anything planed so I could come. Are you closer to Route 31 or Route 202 in Flemington. I would be coming from Route 78 in Pa. to Flemington.
Walt


----------



## Jason DeSantis

You would just take 31 south and I am like a block from 31. I also will have a ton of plants available for sale or trade. Hopefully I can trade for some nice darts.

Jason


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Figure I would put this out for those who may be comming. I am looking for the following pumilio (except bastis, man creeks), intermedius, veraderos, fants (any kind), orange lamasi, imis(anything but standard) and basically any non mainstream thumbnail. I will have plants for trade or I can just buy outright. I wanted to give people some time to see what they will have ready for the meeting. I will also take tads.
Jason


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Hey Jason I'm thinking of coming are you interested in Iquitos vents?
Andy


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Maybe, what line are they from?
Jason


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Understory via Black Jungle and Oz.
So most likely non related parents.
Andy


----------



## ggazonas

Jason DeSantis said:


> Maybe, what line are they from?
> Jason



All Iquitos originated from Mark Pepper (Understory). They were imported in 2006 and 2007. Beautiful frogs tho. 

But like Andy said his are most likely unrelated since Mark brought in so many unrelated frogs for breeding


----------



## rjmarchisi

To the meeting I will most likely bring well started colons, orange lamasi ( if I have any left ) and bastimentos ( maybe standard lamasi tads ). Please let me know if anyone is interested.

Rob


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Hey Rob I would be interested in the standard lamasi tads.
Andy


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Rob you know I want some of those colons. As far as the standard tads what are you looking to get for them. You can pm me if you would like to discuss it off the board. Bring on the colons baby!
Jason


----------



## Jason DeSantis

To all who will be coming to the meeting, please let me know who will be coming. As you all know I am moving next week so things for me in the next couple weeks will be hectic. I will also be setting up my new greenhouse as well as a bunch of tanks. Anyway please let me know what you all are going to want as far as plants in the next week or two. I probably wont have much time so the sooner I know the better off I will be. If there are any special plants wanted let me know that as well so I have time to make a wholesale order from my guy.
Thanks 
Jason


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Hey Andy, I am interested in the orange lamasi you have. 
Jason


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Jason they're all gone sorry.
Andy


----------



## DCreptiles

hey jason deff count me in for the meet. i think elizabeth is also comming.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

We are just a little over 2 weeks away now and was just wondering who might be coming to the meet. I would like to nail down some trades and frog buys before it gets to late.
Jason


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

Jason,
I found one good size orange lamasi in the grow out tank if you want it.
I am definitely coming.
I have some nice sized R. ventrimaculatus Iquitos Red/Orange (DV-CIN) for sale or trade if anyone that is coming is interested.
Andy


----------



## Julio

i will be there, i will have some intermedius froglets, just have to check and see how many, they are $50 each.


----------



## ggazonas

I will be there as well


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Hey Andy I usually like to pick up atleast 3 frogs at the same time. Keep me posted if you see or find anymore.
Jason


----------



## pa.walt

hopefully i will be able to make it unless i will be working. i have 4 saurian reg. imitators i wouldn't mind selling. maybe a male triv i got from bill heath also. 
walt


----------



## ChrisK

anyone need tropical springtails?


----------



## Julio

I could use a fresh batch


----------



## ChrisK

OK, for some reason the cultures that I make explode (just ask Derek haha) so if I can make it (which I really should be able to) I can bring a couple


----------



## Julio

Thanks Chris


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I will take a couple of the springtails also. Put me down for 2 or 3 if you are coming.
Jason


----------



## ChrisK

OK I'm getting pm's about them too so let me see how many I can make without making them too thin, I would probably wanna trade them for stuff if anyone has ideas


----------



## DCreptiles

yeah chrisK makes some awsome spingtail cultures some of the best iv seen or recieved. and from the one he gave me i was able to make 2 newer ones and just recently a 4th. chris i can use a fresh one though since im actually starting to seed my tanks very very early for the springs so i can have them established in my vivs befor the frogs are itnroduced. if anyone needs supplys lemme know running low, with these past 2 shows and new froggers they gone quick


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Well I have plants to trade and would like to pic up springtails, corkbark, fly cups and lids and maybe some other stuff.
Jason


----------



## mydumname

Prob gonna make it. Does anyone have any of those 190 ounce clear containers?


----------



## ChrisK

OK started 9 cultures but had to spread them thin, see if I can get them to explode. Anyone need turkish gliders?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I would like to pick up some cheap intermedius if anyone has any.


----------



## ChrisK

OK so far 1 for Julio, 1 for Derek, 2 for Jason, 2 for Chris(herper99), anyone else?
What's the unclaimed frog list?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I forgot to mention I need some film containers and also looking for some of the more rare thumbs I havent already mentioned.
Jason


----------



## rjmarchisi

colons, bastis, standard lamasi ( 2 froglets and some tads ), orange lamasi ( 2 froglets ) and tarapoto imitators ( 3 subadults ) 

pm me if you have interest in any of them


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Pm sent Rob. When do you all want the time to be? I am open for anything but I figured I can do a BBQ so I am thinking lunch timeish.
Jason


----------



## MrGerbik

Still openings for this? I have two El Dorado Pums (one being a confirmed male) i would like to sell and this is only about an hour away from me. If anyone is intereste.


----------



## ggazonas

If anyone has a female intermedius I am looking for 1, if it is proven even better.


----------



## alluringeli

I look foward to this meet. cant wait....


----------



## Julio

Jason i will have a few available, they are $50 each.


----------



## citypill

Hey guys,

I would love to come to this gathering. I feel like I have fell out of the hobby. It's been a crazy year(married,broken hand, etc...). I would like to get a chance to reconnect. When and where is it taking place. I tried to pull the details out of the thread but im feeling a lil drowsy! Hopefully I can attend;]

Jacob


----------



## Julio

Jacob, 
good to hear from you, Mike and I were talking on the ride home last night and we were wondering what happened to you.


----------



## citypill

Julio,

Miss you guys too....It was a crazy year...Got Married in CR and whatnot...plus a crapload of schoolwork. My collection has dwindled a bit and I need some caring support to get fully back into the hobby. I feel almost ashamed comming back because its been so long. My first step is together with you guys. I hope to build a frogroom in my basement this summer...so we will see how that goes. Right now I am trying to get some FF cultures, because all mine crashed last week. I guess that is good because it forced me to come back on here. Well hopefully I get to see you guys soon!


----------



## Jason DeSantis

May 16th in Flemington, NJ. The time has yet to be determined. I am ok with anytime but I would like to see what others feel before setting a time
Jason


----------



## citypill

Jason,

Count me in!....I really don't have that much to trade or sell....but will offer any help needed!


Jacob


----------



## Woodsman

For some reason, I missed this whole discussion. I'd like to go, though, and was wondering if anyone had any nice tinc morphs that they would be willing to sell or trade.

Thanks, Richard Lynch.


----------



## Philsuma

Jason,

Can you PM me the address so I can map quest / milege it?

.....see if @ 3-4 of us can car pool it.


----------



## ggazonas

Phil are you thinking of joining us. That would be great to see you guys again


----------



## Philsuma

George....there was some talk of carpooling....thats the only way it will happen, if a few of us want to make it.

We have heard stories of a cool greenhouse.....


----------



## Julio

its actually not that far from you Phil, maybe like 1.5 hours i woudl say.


----------



## alluringeli

hey it would be cool to see you guys again you know derek needs his frog fix lol.... Im still looking for frog aa for him but i think ill be right there with him....


----------



## Philsuma

hmmmm...

141 miles
Driving Time 2 hrs 25 mins 
Thats somewhere between...uh..ok....and too far.

If some of the posse goes it may be do-able.


----------



## GBIII

Come on Phil... Scott's was just under three hours for me... and I know multiple people were significantly above that...lol What we do for frogs..


----------



## Philsuma

ah ha!

My little plan worked perfectly 

George is drivin' !

Shotgun!


----------



## bbookhamer

I plan on trying to make the trip. I may come with Mike and/or Andy. Anyways, I have some frogs for sale or trade if anyone is interested

1.0 Nominat fantasticus
0.1 red amazonicus
0.0.4 azureus
0.0.2 three stripe Trivs
and may consider selling 0.0.4 Abiseo bassleri

Bryant


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I have 2 solarte and 1 tarapoto froglet for sale.

Also, I can deliver the following if anyone is interested. Getting some frogs and these are available that I could add to the order, but I'd need to know before next week. PM for pricing:

2 alanis
2-3 bruno pumilios 
2 intermedius
4 cayo de aqua pumilios
cobalts
4 oyopoks
1 el dorado pumilio
proven pair of imitator
4 orange galacts 75%
4 orange head bassleri


----------



## GBIII

Haha Phil.... I actually may have to miss this one. Saturdays are bad for me unless it's raining. I'll wave as you guys pass though...

George


----------



## ggazonas

GBIII said:


> Come on Phil... Scott's was just under three hours for me... and I know multiple people were significantly above that...lol What we do for frogs..



Nearly 3 hours 40 minutes from me


----------



## Jason DeSantis

So I am thinking about 12-1 time for saturday. If you all want we can just order some pizzas if everyone is hungry.
Jason


----------



## mydumname

I plan on attending. 

I only have the following for sale right now:

1 adult variabilis
4 auratus (green & black), around 3/4" but some close to an inch
1 azureus, same size as auratus

Yeah thinking thats all I'll part with right now. 

PM if interested.


----------



## ChrisK

Jason DeSantis said:


> So I am thinking about 12-1 time for saturday. If you all want we can just order some pizzas if everyone is hungry.
> Jason


Sounds cool


----------



## ggazonas

Sounds good to me


----------



## Jason DeSantis

To all who are coming my address is:
134 Pennsylvania ave
Flemington, NJ 08822
I guess the meet will be starting from 12-1 but if people come early or late no big deal either way. If you guys are hungry when you get here we can order some pizzas if you would like. The greenhouse will also be open for anyone looking to get some plants. I will have brom packs for sale as well as some other plants. If possible I would like to pick the packs or I can work something out if you would like to pick them. I usually will pick a nice mix of sizes and colors so if you just want 10-20 of the same or to pick just all large I can work something out. I cant wait to see some of you again and some new faces I have never seen I am sure. Please bring whatever you would like to trade as well as drink.
Jason


----------



## kingnicky101

Anybody selling darts please include prices so others and I can know how much money to bring.


----------



## ggazonas

a few people have noted to pm them if interested


----------



## Ed

If I don't have to work, I'm going to come and if I can make and there is interest I can bring my laptop and the powerpoints I gave at IAD,Frogday and NAAC. 

Ed


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Ed if you end up being able to make it could I buy a trash bag of leaf litter from your back yard?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I have a little leaf litter extra if anyone is interested.
Jason


----------



## herper99

If anybody is interested, I have some bean beetle cultures I can bring to trade for plants/broms.


----------



## alluringeli

Sounds like a plan. Cant wait for sat i need some plants for my lamasi tank....


----------



## GBIII

Hey Everyone,

Looks like I'm going to have to miss this one due to prior commitments. 

I do have some blue leg vents that I can get there if anyone is interested. I'd prefer to sell them (space is an issue) but I will consider trades as well. Pm me if you are interested. 

Anyway, have a great time and someone please take a camera. Some of us will have to live it through the pictures.

George


----------



## sounddrive

looks like ill be making a quick cameo, but prior arrangements keep me from staying more than an hour. i look forward to meeting a few new people and putting some faces with names.


----------



## ggazonas

sounddrive said:


> looks like ill be making a quick cameo, but prior arrangements keep me from staying more than an hour. i look forward to meeting a few new people and putting some faces with names.


Glad to see your coming up. Looking forward to finally meeting you steve


----------



## herper99

If anybody has an extra 29 gallon tank available that is coming to meeting, please pm me. I am in need of 2 of them.


----------



## sounddrive

yes, i should be there from around 12:30 to 1:30.

anyone bringing some different types of spring tails, or other small food sources. i would like to pick up some cultures if possible.

possibly pink, silver or orange springs would be great.


----------



## toxicterribilis

I have 3 new marineland 10 gals w/ glass tops if anyones looking


----------



## citypill

Looks like my wife and I will try to make it out...


----------



## MrGerbik

My girlfriend and I are going to try and come. As long as nothing comes up we should be there


----------



## bbookhamer

I will be coming and have some extra enclosures. They are custom made from first class aquatic. Never used. 16"X16"X18" black sides and back. acrylic with vents on front and top.
I am asking 150 each and have 5 or 6 available.

Bryant


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I have an extra male azureiventris for anyone interested, pm me.


----------



## sounddrive

i have a very probable pair of f2 orange basti i would like to trade. the male calls daily and the presumed female follows him around, just haven't seen any froglets yet. good chance i will finds some tads during the removal process.

looking for;
female chiriqui grande
male uakarii
eldorado pair
standard lamasi
or other pum pairs


----------



## Ed

I do have to work so I can't make. Sorry Mike, I can't supply the leaf litter but this fall, you are welcome to haul away as many bags of oak and magnolia as you can fit into the vehicle of your choice... 

Ed


----------



## ChrisK

sounddrive said:


> looking for;
> female chiriqui grande


Yours isnt a pair?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I just wanted to let everyone know that if there is not enough parking on the paved driveway I have a gravel driveway that you can park up and down. I will leave the gate open so feel free to park where ever you would like (except the grass).
Jason


----------



## ErickG

Looking like a good turn out. I will be there, for sure.


----------



## Julio

I am not sure if i will be able to make it, I have a swim meet ia m trying to get out of it.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I am looking for a pair of breeding thumbs if anyone has any. I would prefer them to be more on the rare side if possible.
Jason


----------



## ggazonas

Julio said:


> I am not sure if i will be able to make it, I have a swim meet ia m trying to get out of it.


Julio if you don't make it can you give the citronella to Mike to bring for me and I'll give him the money for you


----------



## Julio

If i see him, otherwise if i come i will only be there from 12-1 and then i gotta run.


----------



## Philsuma

Chris and I will be there early....dropping off some frogs and picking some up.

....not staying too long.

.....and broms.....can't forget those brom packs


----------



## sounddrive

ChrisK said:


> Yours isnt a pair?


no its looking like 2 males, so im trying to pair them up. i may also be looking for a male popa.


----------



## ggazonas

Well I will definitly be there by 12, that way I get to make sure and see everybody

And Andy may come with me, I think its still up if he is going to come


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Andy better come! He only lives like 30 minutes from me.
Jason


----------



## ggazonas

Well I'm trying to get him to go, he never goes and then wants to know how it was, maybe he'll see that we are talking about him and then feel bad, which will make him feel compelled to go.

Its not like he has to drive either , I offered.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I know he would have a good time. Andy, you better be here!!!!!!!!!!! Just messin around, hope to see a ton of new faces.
Jason


----------



## ErickG

Looking for a confirmed male variabilis (INIBICO). If anyone is bringing one, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Julio

Hey Guys,
I have a proven pair of Intermedius for sale ($250). and some froglets at $50 each.


----------



## alluringeli

Hey Julio are the froglets from the proven pair you have for sale ?.... 



Julio said:


> Hey Guys,
> I have a proven pair of Intermedius for sale ($250). and some froglets at $50 each.


----------



## herper99

Hey Everybody,

I'll have some Fruit Fly Culture media available. I'll have gallon bags that make 20+ large cultures and XL containers that make 30+ large cultures. I will also have culture cups/lids as well. In addition, I have available some 10 gallon vert conversion kits available at $23 each.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I need some cups and lids. How much is the media and do you have pics of the 10g kits?
Jason


----------



## Julio

alluringeli said:


> Hey Julio are the froglets from the proven pair you have for sale ?....


Hey,
the froglets are from my other pair, but those guys are pretty sweet, here are some pics of the froglets.


----------



## herper99

Jason DeSantis said:


> I need some cups and lids. How much is the media and do you have pics of the 10g kits?
> Jason



The culture media is:

Gallon bag - 20+ culture media = $10 or $18 with 20 cups & lids
Stuffed Tub - 30+ culture media = $15 or $27 with 30 cups & lids

Here are some pics of the vert kits on some of my custom 10's.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Put me down for a vert kit and a 20 cup with media.
Jason


----------



## herper99

Jason DeSantis said:


> Put me down for a vert kit and a 20 cup with media.
> Jason


Got it. Thanks Jason.


----------



## DCreptiles

if anyone needs any type of supplys feel free to send me a pm and ill be more then happy to give you a inventory list. for the most part i have suppliments digital and analog thermometers and hydrometers foggers pumps bricks of soil and husk brick moss water conditioners ect.. i also have stuff for other herps outside of the frog trade day time and night time heat bulbs ceramic heat bulbs ect.. heat pads wound heal and much more.


----------



## toxicterribilis

Julio said:


> Hey,
> the froglets are from my other pair, but those guys are pretty sweet, here are some pics of the froglets.




Hey Julio , Are You Going To Bring All The Froglets With You ?


----------



## brog32

By any chance does someone have a male Regina (Nabors classification) that they are willing to part with at the meeting?
Thanks,
-Bill


----------



## Julio

toxicterribilis said:


> Hey Julio , Are You Going To Bring All The Froglets With You ?


Hey,
i am gonna bring some, but not all, don't wanna stress them out if they are not gonna sell.


----------



## herper99

Is anybody interested in a 5ish foot female Guyana Redtail boa? She has been my classroom pet for 4 years since she was a baby, but is now getting too big for the classroom. She is perfectly tame and feeds on f/t rats. She has never refused a meal and is in perfect health. 

I am knocking the price down to $150. A steal for a beautiful red-tail like her. I don't have space at home for her.


----------



## asch803

Jason,

I will be coming w/ George. Julio, I'll be bringing the 2 cb hawaiians and noticed that a few of the wc's look like they're about sprout legs. Does anyone have a male L williamsi gecko? 

Andy


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Hey Chris, just be aware my wife is deathly afraid of snakes. I dont mind if you bring it if someone wants it but I would have to be caged.
Jason


----------



## herper99

Jason DeSantis said:


> Hey Chris, just be aware my wife is deathly afraid of snakes. I dont mind if you bring it if someone wants it but I would have to be caged.
> Jason


No Problem Jason. If I bring it, it will stay out of sight. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

No problem Chris just let me know if you do bring it so I can warn my wife. Is anyone coming have a couple extra 190 oz temp containers?
Jason


----------



## kingnicky101

I am looking for azureus, terribilis, bicolor, or leucs. please pm me the prices if you are selling these at the meeting. Thank you.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

I have bean beetle cultures if anyone is interested $7.50 each.
Andy


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Anyone have extra excelsior ?


----------



## ggazonas

Anyone have a male green striped aureotaenia, or female CV imitator


----------



## Ed

Hi Mike,

now I'm really sorry I couldn't make it as I just got 23 lbs a couple of weeks ago. 

Ed


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Maybe I need to make that Pine Barrens visit sooner than later then!


----------



## herper99

Corpus Callosum said:


> Anyone have extra excelsior ?



I second this. I could use a lot.


----------



## Philsuma

herper99 said:


> I second this. I could use a lot.


Chris,

another bale is coming.....I am low too.

If you can't hold on...there's always the craft stores....Michaels...ect


----------



## Ed

Corpus Callosum said:


> Maybe I need to make that Pine Barrens visit sooner than later then!


The grey treefrogs just started calling and the H. andersonii should start calling in a couple of weeks. 

Ed


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I just made some ff cultures the other day but I think I'm still a drop short this week if anyone has 2 or 3 to spare.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I need some computer help, if someone can help me tomorrow I would be a very happy person.
Jason


----------



## DCreptiles

mike what kind of cultures are you looking for? i sometimes have extra mel cultures chrisk is bringing me some turckish gliders i believe. i can make you some if need be. lmk


----------



## ChrisK

Jason DeSantis said:


> I need some computer help, if someone can help me tomorrow I would be a very happy person.
> Jason


What kind of help?


----------



## ChrisK

DCreptiles said:


> mike what kind of cultures are you looking for? i sometimes have extra mel cultures chrisk is bringing me some turckish gliders i believe. i can make you some if need be. lmk


Yeah I made one for you


----------



## Corpus Callosum

whatever, melanos/hydei, gliders/wingless.. anything that is producing. I made some new cultures today as well so I don't need any fresh ones, just could use some producing ones to get me by for 3 or 4 days until the ones I made earlier in the week bloom. But no big deal, my bb's are hatching so I think they'll help balance everything in the interim.


----------



## kingnicky101

Anybody got any p. bicolor to spare? please pm me if you do.


----------



## herper99

Corpus Callosum said:


> I just made some ff cultures the other day but I think I'm still a drop short this week if anyone has 2 or 3 to spare.


I'll have some for you Mike.


----------



## bbookhamer

Just thought I would throw this out there. I have a fairly large collection of Australian geckos that I am currently downsizing. I have too many species to list and all different ages ( proven breeders too) Several species of Nephrurus, Oedura, Strophurus, diplodactylus, etc.)
Please call me at 516-801-4003.

Bryant


----------



## Philsuma

bbookhamer said:


> Just thought I would throw this out there. I have a fairly large collection of Australian geckos that I am currently downsizing. I have too many species to list and all different ages ( proven breeders too) Several species of Nephrurus, Oedura, Strophurus, diplodactylus, etc.)
> Please call me at 516-801-4003.
> 
> Bryant


Oh really now?.....hmmmmmm...........

Are you going to the meeting Bryant?


----------



## Philsuma

Hey...forget to ask.....Jason....will there be adult beverages available?


Oh....I have a Vicks ultrasonic humidifer with modified plumbing and bushing! This item is brand new and only tested as to it's working conditions - which is excellent. I am only moving it because I have 4 others and it's the extra one.....it works great. Sale or TRADE.

I'll also have quite a few $5.00 polybags of Indian almond leaves....the primo kind.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I believe Bryant is coming to the meeting, if anyone is interested in the geckos they should call him so he knows to bring them before tomorrow.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Phil how many leaves per bag? I'll take one.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Philsuma said:


> Hey...forget to ask.....Jason....will there be adult beverages available?


Not unless you want to bring some. I picked up some snacks but if you want anything else please bring it. I was hoping that around 1 we can make a pizza run if anyone is interested.
Jason


----------



## asch803

I'd like a bag of the indian almond leaves, please...Anyone with an extra male L williamsi gecko?

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## pa.walt

if anyone is interested i have 4 regular imitators from saurian/patrick nabors, $40.00 each.
1 male e trivittatus surinam green from bill heath $50.00
walt


----------



## Jason DeSantis

My number incase anyone gets lost is 908-442-4022
Jason


----------



## DCreptiles

Well i guess i was the first one to make it home considering no one has posted yet.. but Thank you Jason and your wife for having us over we had a great time in the green house and we love the bromes.. to everyone else it was very nice seeing everyone meeting new friends and having good convo's with some of the old ones. thank god there were weird pics of me taken this time so im happy about that. didnt come home empty handed braught home my Solarte  good selection of frogs and supplys there. over all the meet was a great turn out and well worth the drive. hope to see everyone real soon.
-Derek


----------



## pa.walt

had a good time at the meeting. got 4 plants. would of liked to get more broms there was quite a few to pick from. if i would of had more money to spend would of gotten some frogs also. oh and the springtails.
walt


----------



## toxicterribilis

Great meet Jason.. Thanks for having me and the little one and thanks for all the nice broms... It was really nice to meet everyone.


----------



## alluringeli

Special thanks to you and your wife Jason im so jealous of the green house it looks to nice!. i had a great time seeing everyone again its always a pleasure to spend time with more expierenced froggers. still no imi's for me yet but theres always the next meet. thanks again and hope to see everyone soon...


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Well I just wanted to thank everyone for coming out. I had a good time and finally got to meet alot of you that I see here on the board. Hopefully we can set another meet up sometime soon.
Jason


----------



## Paphs

it was nice meeting everyone today.... thanks jason for the broms...


----------



## Philsuma

Jason,

Thanks for hosting. Chris and I had a great time meeting you and your family and some new faces as well. Chris had a prom to go to tonight so he couldn't post. Don't EVER think your'e too old for a prom!

Was the 2.5 hour drive worth it?......absolutely!

Your greenhouse and brom operation are excellent....and I say that coming from the Brom and Terrarium plant capital of the US - SoFL !

Nicely done, and I envision about 6-8 48" bakers racks in your basement's future. Let me know when you want to start designing your frog room.

See you guys soon.....I'll be down south for the next couple weeks, but there is talk of a Maryland get together in the next several weeks.

Good seeing the crowd again!

Phil


----------



## ChrisK

Yeah Jason thanks to you and your wife for hosting it was great - got rid of most of my springtails! It was cool meeting/seeing people again and I got those awesome froglets hehe: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/40978-colon-froglets.html#post363631


----------



## ggazonas

Thanks Jason for hosting the meeting. Great seeing everyone again and meeting some new faces


----------



## herper99

Nice job Jason. Thanks again for hosting. I definitely got a nice selection of broms today. Keep em' coming!


----------



## rjmarchisi

Thanks for hosting, was great seeing old faces and meeting new ones. Best of luck to everyone who got froglets from me, it was hard parting with them, I might have to keep some holdbacks in the future.

rob


----------



## ChrisK

Shouldn't be too hard, how many morphed out so far from how many pairs?


----------



## asch803

Jason,

Thanks to you and your family for having us. It was nice to meet a bunch of the people from here to talk frogs. I think you may be the only ones who don't think i'm crazy, or maybe you do too.

Andy


----------



## Julio

i had a great time for the short while i was there, wish i could have stayed longer. Thanks for hosting the meeting Jason.


----------



## jcarbone61

is this an open meeting ?


----------



## ChrisK

jcarbone61 said:


> is this an open meeting ?


It was....


----------



## ggazonas

Don't worry there will be another soon, in the area, just keep checking


----------



## ErickG

Thanks Jason for hosting and to all that showed up! Too bad I came as late as I did, but had a great time while there. Great to see the old and new faces in the hobby. It was a great location to see people come from all different directions.

Until the next time...


----------



## citypill

Jason,

Thanks alot for hosting this. It was good to meet some new people. Your greenhouse was great, and I look forward to seeing what you do with it in the future!


----------



## Julio

sorry i missed you Jacob, its been a while since i've seen you, i think it was last year at Oz's place.


----------



## Philsuma

Julio,

How did the swim meet go? See Mike Phelps in the pool?


----------



## Julio

We got our Ass kicked, i should have just stayed at the meeting, no phelps, he was in Charlotte at his own meet.


----------



## DizzyD

great... missed another good one. Well hope everyone is well and so are their frogs. Take care, can't wait for the next one. I won't miss it this time, I think...


----------



## Corpus Callosum

BJ's meeting is June 6th I believe, it's 2.5 hours from me so can't be too bad for North Jersey people.


----------

